# اريد عمل منظف للغسالات الاتوماتيك ونص



## hany ss (27 يناير 2014)

اريد عمل منظف للغسالات الاتوماتيك ونص


----------



## chemnoor (18 فبراير 2014)

سائل أم بودرة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 فبراير 2014)

الاتجاه الان , ومنذ سنوات- الى المنظفات الجل - السائله- اذاكان هذا مقصدك راسلنى [email protected] وميزة المنظفات السائله
لاتترك بقايا بالملابس ولا تتكتل وتتعدد فى استخدماتها -وهناك اتجاه لجعل المنظف اقتصادى او قياسى او مثالى فاختيارك للمدرسه يحدد اتجاة التصنيع ولكن يجب ان تكون الجوده هى اساس اى اختيار - فمثلا اذا كان الغسيل هو الهدف او الغسيل مع ازالة البقع او نقع الغسيل او ازالة البقع قبل الغسل - فكل اتجاه له تركيبته وعموما تتكون التركيبه من متظفات رئيسيه او رئيسيه ومساعده واحيانا تصل الى اربع مكونات رئيسيه ثم المحسنات المطلوبه فى المنظف ثم ضرورات الصناعه لنحصل على منتج متجانس وفعال وسعر معتدل يناسب الهدف اما اذا كان الهدف تركيبه تصلح للبيع وليس لاستهلاك المنزل يتبع


----------

